# Using Rep points as a weapon



## KittyKitten (Jul 24, 2010)

Have you ever gotten insulted via rep points? . They figure that they can't get reported through that method. Slick.


----------



## olwen (Jul 24, 2010)

If anyone uses the rep system for negative rep or sends harassing PMs report it to the Mods. That kind of abusive behavior is against the rules.


----------



## thirtiesgirl (Jul 24, 2010)

I had this happen on another forum I was on a few years back. There was a possibly schizophrenic guy on the forum who started stalking me via rep point messages, writing things like "you need a good fucking" and that kind of thing. I reported him several times to the mods, but he was only given warnings. His behavior eventually stopped, but it had more to do with him taking a hiatus from the forums, which he did on a regular basis. He'd be around for a few months, and then disappear for a few months doing who knows what, and then reappear again with all kinds of kooky stories to tell. He seemed to think of himself as a "macho" Ernest Hemmingway type and often wrote extremely sexist commentary on the forum, which is what pissed me off. When I first called him out on it, he sent me a bunch of negative rep points with hateful messages, name calling, etc. But when I posted something he "approved" of, or he just wanted to be a general shit, he'd send me rep points with messages like "you need to be fucked," "you need a guy who knows how to fuck you," and crap like that. I finally left the forum because I felt the mods allowed some things to continue that should have been stopped (by banning the member who was perpetrating them), and were far too quick to ban others who may have just slipped up once or twice, or who the mods took a personal dislike to. It was a crazy place to use as a timewaster.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Jul 24, 2010)

I've had it happen. I found it amusing. Report it? Why? Take the free Rep. It's a compliment two fold.


----------



## chicken legs (Jul 24, 2010)

I've had a few that made me scratch my head but I never had anything that made me feel offended.


----------



## freakyfred (Jul 24, 2010)

As a weapon eh?


----------



## LovesBigMen (Jul 24, 2010)

freakyfred said:


> As a weapon eh?



Awsome man! xD

AND nope never been said anything mean or insulting on rep of pm thankfully


----------



## djudex (Jul 24, 2010)

What does a gray can mean? I got one gray can in my CP and it confuses and angers me.


----------



## KittyKitten (Jul 24, 2010)

djudex said:


> What does a gray can mean? I got one gray can in my CP and it confuses and angers me.



Yeah, one time I had a red rep can and one gray one. How does that happen?


----------



## LovesBigMen (Jul 24, 2010)

I got gray ones to does that mean they don't count


----------



## Paquito (Jul 24, 2010)

I think it means that it doesn't count for anything. I've gotten a few, and they're all from members that were new and had only one can.


----------



## LovesBigMen (Jul 25, 2010)

Paquito said:


> I think it means that it doesn't count for anything. I've gotten a few, and they're all from members that were new and had only one can.



AWW man well that sucks.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Jul 25, 2010)

Why is this on the BHM board? lol..I was like..wait..where am I?


----------



## Sasquatch! (Jul 25, 2010)

MisticalMisty said:


> Why is this on the BHM board? lol..I was like..wait..where am I?



Are you trying to say the BHM board is just for posting pictures?


----------



## twistedpixie (Jul 25, 2010)

djudex said:


> What does a gray can mean? I got one gray can in my CP and it confuses and angers me.



Rep System Explained


----------



## Esther (Jul 25, 2010)

Never had this happen!


----------



## Esther (Jul 25, 2010)

WELL I suppose now I have had this happen


----------



## LovesBigMen (Jul 25, 2010)

twistedpixie said:


> Rep System Explained



ahhhhhhh cool!


----------



## imfree (Jul 25, 2010)

I got hit recently.


----------



## theronin23 (Jul 25, 2010)

Nope, haven't been rep-raped yet, but I'm sure it will happen at some point.


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Jul 25, 2010)

theronin23 said:


> Nope, haven't been rep-raped yet, but I'm sure it will happen at some point.



*Me neither...but sounds like a weird backhanded compliment to me i think*


----------



## spiritangel (Jul 25, 2010)

wow most of my rep has been full of the most lovely compliments, although the odd no comment or one word ones but nothing negative at all

kinda seems like a silly waste of rep to insult someone via rep but then again that could just be me..........................


----------



## RJI (Jul 25, 2010)

nope no bad rep yet...


----------



## Ernest Nagel (Jul 25, 2010)

Where do you suppose most of my cans came from? I'm rep-_rehensible_. 

TIP: Using too many smarty-pants words garners copious spite rep. 

Frankly, I prefer the good kind but I *can*'t be choosy.

TIP 2: Bad puns are a neg rep magnet.


----------



## LoveBHMS (Jul 25, 2010)

It has happened to me twice, one time I did not report it because even though it was a rules violation, the person who did it was quite angry with me and had a right to be so I let it go.

The second time I reported it and the person was infracted.

However it is against the rules and if it bothers you should be reported.


----------



## FishCharming (Jul 25, 2010)

let the anger repping begin


----------



## spiritangel (Jul 26, 2010)

does it count if the rep cracks you up and is tongue in cheek 

hehe am still laughing


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Jul 26, 2010)

*OMG i was ANGER REPPED.....I am speechless *


----------



## RJI (Jul 26, 2010)

HDANGEL15 said:


> *OMG i was ANGER REPPED.....I am speechless *




I enjoyed it


----------



## CastingPearls (Jul 26, 2010)

spiritangel said:


> does it count if the rep cracks you up and is tongue in cheek
> 
> hehe am still laughing


Damn. I couldn't even anger rep you here so here goes:

I am SOOOO pissed off that you live so far away from me!!! So there. Take THAT!!


----------



## Buffetbelly (Jul 26, 2010)

Is this like S&M but for rep points?


----------



## CastingPearls (Jul 26, 2010)

happyface83 said:


> Have you ever gotten insulted via rep points? . They figure that they can't get reported through that method. Slick.


Why do you care what they think anyway? Srsly? In the end, do they pay your bills, put food on your table? Are you going to meet many or any of them IRL? If you shut your computer off they go away. Take the rep points. Like Liberace answered when someone asked him if it hurt his feelings when people said bad things about him, 'I cried all the way to the bank' then later he said, 'You know that bank I cried to? I bought it.'

You buy that bank, Happyface.


----------



## thirtiesgirl (Jul 26, 2010)

Buffetbelly said:


> Is this like S&M but for rep points?



I could get into that. 



:bounce:



:sad:

:goodbye:

Five pointless smilies in the same post. You may now spank me for my transgressions.


----------



## Stevenz1inoc (Jul 26, 2010)

thirtiesgirl said:


> I could get into that.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I've got a paddle......


----------



## KittyKitten (Jul 26, 2010)

CastingPearls said:


> Why do you care what they think anyway? Srsly? In the end, do they pay your bills, put food on your table? Are you going to meet many or any of them IRL? If you shut your computer off they go away. Take the rep points. Like Liberace answered when someone asked him if it hurt his feelings when people said bad things about him, 'I cried all the way to the bank' then later he said, 'You know that bank I cried to? I bought it.'
> 
> You buy that bank, Happyface.



And you are so right!


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Jul 27, 2010)

who am I going to hate rep today?


----------



## FishCharming (Jul 27, 2010)

I found a Shakespearean insult generator! prepare for rep bombs, dimmers!!! MWAHHHAAAHAAAHAAHAHAHAAA!!!!


----------



## chicken legs (Jul 31, 2010)

FishCharming said:


> I found a Shakespearean insult generator! prepare for rep bombs, dimmers!!! MWAHHHAAAHAAAHAAHAHAHAAA!!!!



i got hit ...i got hit..lol


----------



## imfree (Jul 31, 2010)

Hey Dimmers, stop using Rep as a weapon!

Dimmer Darkness-Rep As A Weapon
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Icq0LlvtEy0&feature=avmsc2


----------



## Ola (Jul 31, 2010)

This is why rep should only be able to go one way. On every board I've been to, if it's possible to give negative rep then the feature will just be used as a popularity contest where everyone tries to shoot each other down.

And I mean, even if you just give negative rep because you're upset with a specific post, that's kinda lame too. Good job buddy, you sure managed to show THAT asshole!


----------



## KittyKitten (Jul 31, 2010)

Ola said:


> This is why rep should only be able to go one way. On every board I've been to, if it's possible to give negative rep then the feature will just be used as a popularity contest where everyone tries to shoot each other down.
> 
> And I mean, even if you just give negative rep because you're upset with a specific post, that's kinda lame too. Good job buddy, you sure managed to show THAT asshole!



It's one way here (only positive) but there were some people who use that rep to insult others.


----------



## Ola (Jul 31, 2010)

happyface83 said:


> It's one way here (only positive) but there were some people who use that rep to insult others.



Oh... Oh! Sorry, disregard everything I just said, I'm an idiot. :doh: Still kinda new to the whole posting thing here, so I haven't had a chance to try the rep system out yet. Guess I misunderstood what was meant by "using rep to insult"


----------



## taobear (Aug 1, 2010)

FishCharming said:


> I found a Shakespearean insult generator! prepare for rep bombs, dimmers!!! MWAHHHAAAHAAAHAAHAHAHAAA!!!!



Thou puking toad-spotted barnacle!


----------



## MasterShake (Aug 1, 2010)

taobear said:


> Thou puking toad-spotted barnacle!


The Queen's own English, base knave - dost though speaketh it?!!


----------



## Jes (Aug 1, 2010)

happyface83 said:


> Have you ever gotten insulted via rep points? . They figure that they can't get reported through that method. Slick.



in-te-rest-ing. I DID get a negative comment via rep before (years ago), and for the life of me, I couldn't figure out why anyone would be moronic that way. But your explanation may just fit this particular moron! Who knew? Thing is, Mods can view rep comments (or they used to be able to) so...


----------



## KittyKitten (Aug 1, 2010)

Ola said:


> Oh... Oh! Sorry, disregard everything I just said, I'm an idiot. :doh: Still kinda new to the whole posting thing here, so I haven't had a chance to try the rep system out yet. Guess I misunderstood what was meant by "using rep to insult"



No you're not an idiot because most boards I go to have both negative and positive reps except for this one. 



Jes said:


> in-te-rest-ing. I DID get a negative comment via rep before (years ago), and for the life of me, I couldn't figure out why anyone would be moronic that way. But your explanation may just fit this particular moron! Who knew? Thing is, Mods can view rep comments (or they used to be able to) so...



It's so stupid, they don't like you, yet they are helping you build your rep cans! But yeah, I just found out that those insults can be reported to the Mods.


----------



## CastingPearls (Aug 1, 2010)

FishCharming said:


> I found a Shakespearean insult generator! prepare for rep bombs, dimmers!!! MWAHHHAAAHAAAHAAHAHAHAAA!!!!


I was wondering WTF that was! AWESOME!!!


----------

